# Edited: Can all Livebearers be crossed...



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

This is the most FAQ's by the experienced livebearer breeders, and unfortunately the answer is "Negative!" Not all of them can be crossed. They will only breed within their own species, although some of the same genus will be genetically not compatible and will not breed. 

Genus:
*Mollies* – Poecilia Latipinna
*Guppies* – Poecilia Reticulata
*Endler’s* – Poecilia sp. Endler's

*Swordtails* – Xiphophorus helleri
*Platies* - Xiphophorus maculatus
*Variable Platy* – Xiphophorus variatus

Platies, Variable Platies , and swordtail are so very closely related that they will often breed resulting to many color varieties of xiphophorus that we enjoyed.

Mollies and Guppies are not that common crossed, but there are some rumor that they do successfully crossed them, but they tend to be sterile and eventually dies at young age.

Endler’s and Guppies are so very closely related that they will often breed resulting to many color varieties available at the local fish store (LFS). Note: Before buying endler’s make sure that it is really an endler’s not just a feeder guppies.

Hope this helped, thank you!
Ronn

Please feel free to correct me, if I’m wrong or add something... so that this will be very useful to the others or new into fish keeping of this type of fish. Thank you.

Thanks for your contributions.
doggydad38
fishboy
cichlid man
theoldsalt ;-)


----------

